# FI schalter löst in Anlage aus



## superkato (13 September 2014)

Hi,

wir haben eine Sondermaschine gebaut mit Drehtisch und paar Servos/FU's. Im Schaltschrank befindet sich ein allpoliger FI (3mA IF). Wenn jetzt jemand den Hauptschalter betätigt und die Anlage ausschaltet, fliegt auch der FI mit raus. Man muss erst die Lastschütze abfallen lassen und dann den Hauptschalter betätigen damit der FI nicht auslöst. (So stehts jetzt auch in der Bedienungsanleitung). 
Es passiert auch ab und zu das beim Anziehen der Schütze, der FI auslöst.
Was kann das für Ursachen haben? Induzieren die Schütze irgendwo hin? 
Bei uns im Werk ist das nie passiert, erst seit sie beim Kunden steht.

VG
sk


----------



## weißnix_ (13 September 2014)

Die Schütze haben 230V Spulen?
Ich denke, das da eher die FU's bzw. deren Ableitströme verantwortlich sind. Real hängt das Auslösen oder eben nicht Auslösen auch vom jeweiligen Netz ab. (Stichwort Erdungswiderstand bei versch. Frequenzen).
Wenn Ihr über den FI irgendwelche Steckdosen sichert, sollten die FU's aussen vor bleiben.


----------



## superkato (13 September 2014)

Jap das sind 230V Spulen.
Der Fi kommt direkt nach der Haupteinspeisung, sichert also alles ab.
Ich kann mal die Impendanzen messen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2014)

Das sind sicherlich deine FUs, ich tippe mal auf S120.
Hast du schon einmal versucht da einen Allstromsensitiven FI-Schutzschalter zu verbauen?

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...3VgPgD&usg=AFQjCNFB8oemo-xGo6-mMxQPknrAwQPULg

Das der FI bei euch in der Firma nicht ausglöst hat, könnte auch an einer
Fehlerhaften Elektroinstallation liegen, normal kommen die FIs pünktlich 
wie die Eisenbahn.


----------



## weißnix_ (13 September 2014)

Mal (als Frage)am Rande: @rostiger Nagel
allstromsensitiv oder nicht ist eine Frage der Schutzfunktion. Bei Geräten mit Gleichrichtern nach dem FI ist in jedem Falle ein allstromsensitiver erforderlich, da Gleichströme auf der Leitung m.W. den Wandler im FI in die Sättigung treiben und er dadurch auch bei Wechselfehlerströmen nicht reagiert.

Aber was hilft das bei real vorhandenen Auslösebedingungen? 30mA sind 30mA.


PS: Gerade mal Deinem Link gefolgt: Da sieht man es sehr schön. Der Typ B ist hier ein Typ A mit zusätzlicher Elektronikeinheit. D.h. Was einen Typ A zum klicken bringt, schafft das auch beim Typ B.

PPS: Deine Sig hab ich mir groß über den Schreibtisch gehängt. Wurde von meinem Chef glatt als Provokation aufgefasst

PPPS: Der *selektive *also auslöseverzögerte FI als Typ B sollte wohl helfen.


----------



## MSB (13 September 2014)

Wenn der FI beim Ein bzw Ausschalten fällt,
dann liegt das eigentlich in aller Regel an den verbauten Netzfiltern,
in Verbindung mit zeitlich verzögerten Schalten der 3 Phasen zueinander durch den Hauptschalter.

Durch die dann kurzzeitig vorhandene 1 oder 2 phasige Betriebsweise des Netzfilters kommt es zu relativ hohen Ableitströmen,
bzw. in dem Fall eher Ausgleichsströmen.

Abhilfe eigentlich nur falls möglich bzw. zulässig FI mit größerem Delta I einbauen.

Bei dem Spielchen spielen dann aber auch noch Sachen wie Netzimpedanzen eine Rolle.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## zako (13 September 2014)

... hier die Hinweise zum SINAMICS S120 Booksize (Kapitel 3.4):

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/99687925

Auch für die AC/AC- Geräte oder G120 stehen im zugehörenden Gerätehandbuch entsprechende Hinweise.


----------

